# Jay Z Is The Best



## ...... (Mar 10, 2011)

better then drake,wayne and the rest of them faggots.He never had a bad album.
Nobody is fucking with him.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 10, 2011)

N-ggas fantazine about the shit that I do daily like
These rappers rap about all the shit that I do really
I'm like really half a billi n-gga
Really you got baby money
Keep it real with n-ggas
N-ggas aint got my lady money
Watch the Throne dont step on our robe
Bad enough we let you step on our glow Jay is a best


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 11, 2011)

Big L is the best hands down.

Jay Z and Big L freestyle ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0

Yo, check it
Yo, I got slugs for snitches
No love for bitches
Puttin thugs in ditches
When my trigger finger itches
I got a rep that make police jet
Known to get a priest wet
I never beg for pussy like Keith Sweat


----------



## VER D (Mar 15, 2011)

jay z is wack like all the other rappers


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> jay z is wack like all the other rappers


 
to each his own......i guess mc hammer dancing ir ur avatar is better haha thats funny..too legit too legit to quit hey hey..cant lie, i was a mc hammer fan when i was little. and hammer was probably the first rapper to sell and make alot of moeny.

oh and didnt jay kill hammer with like 2 lines..

&#8220;Hammer went broke, so you know I&#8217;m more focused/I lost 30 mil&#8217;, so I spent another 30/&#8217;Cause unlike Hammer, 30 million can&#8217;t hurt me,&#8221; Jay-Z


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> to each his own......i guess mc hammer dancing ir ur avatar is better haha thats funny..too legit too legit to quit hey hey..cant lie, i was a mc hammer fan when i was little. and hammer was probably the first rapper to sell and make alot of moeny.
> 
> oh and didnt jay kill hammer with like 2 lines..
> 
> Hammer went broke, so you know Im more focused/I lost 30 mil, so I spent another 30/Cause unlike Hammer, 30 million cant hurt me, Jay-Z


 thats not mc hammer its a ninja


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

and also just cause ur able to sell and make money does not mean your a good rapper


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, hammer dressed as a ninja, my bad.

ur right selling records and makin money doesnt make u a good rapper, lyrics are a huge part. rapper like talib, mos def and common are the biggest name but still sum of the best. u know wat i say, fuck who is the best they are all "hot" at some point.......lets all just smoke a fatty and put on some Nate Dogg...RIP...all dogs go to heaven!!


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 19, 2011)

shit i meant......................."rapper like talib,mos def and common.._aren't_..the biggest names but still sum of the best"


----------



## VER D (Mar 21, 2011)

no its not mc hammer no realtion its just a white ninja who dances to any song when your high and im gonna level with you der are some of jays song i like but overall as a rapper he is pretty lame and a sell out but who isnt now and days this is one song i truly feel others include cant knock the hustle, hard knock life was a good one two and i really cant think of nothing else mostly his old shit 
[video=youtube;qVWZxopXIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVWZxopXIDA[/video]


----------



## keepitcoastal (Mar 22, 2011)

jay z's older style and music was way better imo back we he was the jigga you feel me!!

plus theres a shit load of people who actually think hes the leader of the Illuminati lol


----------



## stuartpeterson (Mar 24, 2011)

*This is the main thing about it. You are right selling records and making money doesn't make you a good rapper, lyrics are a huge part. rapper like talib, most difference and common are the biggest name but still some of the best.*


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jay Z is a beast. That dude got turned down deals by every major record label and did he give up? nope he said fuck you and made his own label. Hence why today he is minority owner of the New Jersey Nets. A couple of his albums were disappointments to me, but only because you expect so much from him. to the dude who said big L he was a beast too. One of my favorites. The big picture is one of those classics that will always get play time in my cd player. Anyone who really likes big L if you havent already heard it check out D.I.T.C or diggin in the crates crew. the self titled album is another classic


----------



## stephenwaugh (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the most important thing about it. Selling records and makin money doesnt make u a good rapper, lyrics are a huge part. rapper like talib. It would be really like this.


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jay z sold his soul to the devil now hes illuminati


----------



## ...... (Sep 22, 2011)

the man owns planes


----------



## Snowed (Sep 22, 2011)

Jay-z is also high up in the Illuminati


----------



## resinousflowers (Sep 22, 2011)

...... said:


> better then drake,wayne and the rest of them faggots.He never had a bad album.
> Nobody is fucking with him.


the black album was shit.plus alot of his songs lack substance,and nas won that beef they had.


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 22, 2011)

id have to disagree jay-z is a punk bitch, not saying he cant kick my ass but....


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 22, 2011)

doses of jay-z should be kept to a minimum, but he is banging beyonce, repeatedly... so much respect!



> Standin' back from situations gives you the perfect view
> You see the snakes in the grass and you wait on their ass
> Bite your tongue for no one and whatever is said
> Take it how they want, a closed mouth don't get fed


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 22, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> doses of jay-z should be kept to a minimum, but he is banging beyonce, repeatedly... so much respect!


yeah hes owning life il give him that, but i cant stand anything he releases anymore, besides that NY tune that of course il blast in an drunken rage and sing just cause thats how we do in NY


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 22, 2011)

DopeFeen said:


> yeah hes owning life il give him that, but i cant stand anything he releases anymore, besides that NY tune that of course il blast in an drunken rage and sing just cause thats how we do in NY


catchy party anthems FTW!

[video=youtube;kS-zK1S5Dws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS-zK1S5Dws[/video]


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 25, 2011)

ahahahahaha


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay-Z is great, anyone heard Watch the Throne? That album is amazing  Except for like 2 songs...

And he signed J. Cole, who is good too.


----------

